# Recovery Stage



## dalton.morris (Nov 5, 2015)

What exactly does the recovery stage feel like? What is brain fog and cognitive abilities? How do I know I'm on my way to recovery? I do believe that I am recovering fairly quickly. I have little to no racing thoughts. My mind is at ease most of the time. It is normal to have minor thoughts in the recovery stage? When people say they have racing thoughts, what exactly do they mean? I believe I am in the recovery stage. I only have 3 symptoms currently that I feel/notice. One: I minorly have slight pressure behind my eyes (how do I stop it, it goes away when I'm focused on something). 2: I have a slight 2d ish vision. I wish this would go away. And 3: emotional depletion. This by far is the worst that I hate. I no longer feel love when I'm with my gf no matter what we do. However, I don't really make a big deal about any of these symptoms. Is it normal to experience some symptoms while recovering?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dalton.morris said:


> *What exactly does the recovery stage feel like?* What is brain fog and cognitive abilities? How do I know I'm on my way to recovery? I do believe that I am recovering fairly quickly. I have little to no racing thoughts. My mind is at ease most of the time. It is normal to have minor thoughts in the recovery stage? When people say they have racing thoughts, what exactly do they mean? I believe I am in the recovery stage. I only have 3 symptoms currently that I feel/notice. One: I minorly have slight pressure behind my eyes (how do I stop it, it goes away when I'm focused on something). 2: I have a slight 2d ish vision. I wish this would go away. And 3: emotional depletion. This by far is the worst that I hate. I no longer feel love when I'm with my gf no matter what we do. However, I don't really make a big deal about any of these symptoms. Is it normal to experience some symptoms while recovering?


So far for me recovery feels like I'm profoundly connected to everything within my physical body and outside of it. The space right in front of my eyes that I can wave my hand around in, that emptiness of space feels like its an extension of my body. It dosen't feel foreign anymore.

I like what Carl Jung said ""For our only reality is psyche, there is no other reality."

My psyche creates my reality, everything I see, hear, feel, smell, taste are first processed through my psyche or some would say brain...I feel like I Am experiencing myself. When I started to perceive the world from this point of view, I realized I AM the world.

It feels like a bittersweet symphony, I take the good things and the bad things the same way, both are necessary guides. For me its not even about good or bad anymore, because both are part of the same ultimate process, Love. It feels like there is no duality, just Loving Awareness.

It feels incredible, its really incredible that I'm here experiencing this Life with you all.. I see beauty in everything again, it seems like every moment is a miracle.

If i had to put it in one sentence in my own words:

It feels like a profoundly sacred forever changing musical symphony, that's full of colourful emotion, rhythm, imagination, life and death. All of which is co-mingled within infinite possibilities that lay wrapped into one enigma that will last forever and beyond...


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

optimusrhyme said:


> So far for me recovery feels like I'm profoundly connected to everything within my physical body and outside of it. The space right in front of my eyes that I can wave my hand around in, that emptiness of space feels like its an extension of my body. It dosen't feel foreign anymore.
> 
> I like what Carl Jung said ""For our only reality is psyche, there is no other reality."
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I was recovered.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Ningen said:


> Damn I wish I was recovered.


You got this bruh.

Just know that it is possible, even if your mind tells you that it isn't..


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

optimusrhyme said:


> You got this bruh.
> Just know that it is possible, even if your mind tells you that it isn't..


Howwww

How can u have control of recovery when "u" are not even there to help urself. I think a miracle is my only chance at recovery. Mine is in way too deep i literally feel like im in a coma.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

alnadine20 said:


> Howwww
> 
> How can u have control of recovery when "u" are not even there to help urself. I think a miracle is my only chance at recovery. Mine is in way too deep i literally feel like im in a coma.


Miracles aren't impossible.

Realize who "u" really are. Look deeeeeep within.

The world is yours, I think a lot of us have forgotten that along the way..


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey, I was where you were at a month ago, I read your past posts and I see a problem
You keep questioning yourself. You said you feel better so that's a start. I'd give it more time, maybe like a few months. Try to stay off the site too, it keeps reminding you of something that stresses you


----------

